# Blackberry



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Blackberry crashes

Guess who's got one


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I don't, but my wife does. I won't tell her, because currently she's making me banana bread.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Just need Iphones to start playing up & we'll have the dream headline: Apple & Blackberry Crumble


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

RIM really needs to clear-house at the executive level if it wants to still be here in 5 years. Its two CEOs have been nothing but relentlessly arrogant imbeciles these past few years. RIM scoffed that the iPhone's touchscreen would never replace keypads and the iPad would never find footing, and then found themselves scrapping together a half-baked touchscreen phone and a tablet just a few years later. I would like to support a Canadian company but the fact is that the company is visionless and all too content to rest on its laurels; they're totally unable to put together a product as attractive as iOS or Android devices.


----------

